# comparing RedZone Channel to NFL RedZone



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Due to an overlap in services, I have access today to both Sunday Ticket Red Zone Channel & the free preview of NFL RedZone on cable.

First, the NFL RedZone is like a flashback, with old RedZone Channel anchor Scott Hanson (?) hosting. 15 minutes in, and the DTV RedZone Channel uses split screen a bit more. And NFL RedZone HD split screen in produced for 4 x 3 screens, with two 16 x 9 screens one over the other (and set off a little from each other side to side) all in the center cut area. RedZone Channel HD OTOH puts two 16x9 shots next to each other across the whole 16 x 9 real estate.

With both channels live, DirecTV's version is actually ahead by about 4 seconds showing the same programming. NFL Redzone is about 6 seconds behind the live programming I get OTA too.

The bottom line is that both Red Zone services are nearly identical.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A lot of that delay is simply the re-uplinking.

If I compare my OTA with my SAT delivered version of the same channel, it's usually about 2 seconds delayed on the SAT version. That's the time it takes them to capture the OTA, send it up, then send it back down to me.

So if NFL Red Zone isn't adding much more delay to that, I consider it a well-accomplished feat.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comparison Ryan, I've been waiting for someone who has both to do a side by side


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks...Still watching the free preview. It was promoted as running through 4:15, but they're still running the Ohio OT coverage, as well as look-ins to the late games.

Their coverage throughout the afternoon was nearly identical. Most of the time they were both covering the same plays at the same time. I'd say DirecTV pulled the trigger more often on a quick (4-8 second) look in while in the midst of other coverage; NFL RedZone would give the coverage to the relevant plays after the prior coverage had more resolution.

Audio from DTV RedZone Channel is DD 5.1, including the studio host overlaid on the center channel. NFL RedZone showed up as 'direct' on my AV receiver, but did give me surrround when I manually changed to Dolby prologic. Not a big deal to me...

Anyway, the two RedZone services are virtually interchangable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On the audio front... NFL RedZone seems to be carrying on the tradition of the NFL Network and not doing 5.1 even if retransmitting a broadcast from another network that originates in 5.1. That's about my only negative comment on the NFL channels really.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

When we had the free ST preview, we watched the RZC a lot. And my wife -- who is not a huge football fan but will watch some -- really liked the channel. I told her it would cost $400 to get it (ST + Superfan), and it wasn't worth it. She said something about being willing to pay $50-100 for it, but not $400. And now I see that almost everyone BUT D* customers can get essentially the same thing for $50 a year. Nice.


----------

